# Locking Data Jack Access



## Azspark (Jan 24, 2014)

http://www.cableorganizer.com/arlin...ku=AI-DBPH1C&gclid=CJPp-MORoMcCFQVbfgodxzcDJw

Not sure what you are looking for but this is what Google had to say.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.menards.com/main/electri...et-locking-302-stainless/p-1404668-c-6477.htm


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If it's to be locked while in use, most bubble covers have locking provisions.


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

Why do they want it locked?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

If the locking cover is to protect from unauthorized use, why not unplug the patch cord at the patch panel?

Surely the data room will be locked.


----------



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

MisterCMK said:


> Why do they want it locked?





Ty Wrapp said:


> If the locking cover is to protect from unauthorized use, why not unplug the patch cord at the patch panel? Surely the data room will be locked.


Yes...my response was to just unplug as well. This is small local event ctr that is not always occupied, the jack happens to be in the main area, will be used by staff at times. Owner doesn't feel need to give access to IT room. Lock it and be done. 

Thanks for the good links. Much appreciated.


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

Ty Wrapp said:


> If the locking cover is to protect from unauthorized use, why not unplug the patch cord at the patch panel?
> 
> Surely the data room will be locked.


Or set up the ACL policies on the switch and be done with it.


----------



## inventiveone (Nov 21, 2014)

*Another option*

For a little less security, but no need to keep track of a key try:
http://rjlockdown.com/jacklockpage.html

But that said any conference center needs a guest wifi, and perhaps guest ethernet, both of which should be set up to access the external Internet only, plus perhaps local printers. In other words access to the jack should be harmless. A latching cover is _insufficient_ protection for an open internal network.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

MisterCMK said:


> Or set up the ACL policies on the switch and be done with it.


Exactly. Any good IT person can lock that jack down via the switch config.


----------



## teslacoil4148 (Aug 3, 2015)

MisterCMK said:


> Or set up the ACL policies on the switch and be done with it.


That's assuming a managed switch was used. 

If it's a small business with only a couple people, and it's not always occupied as stated, that may not be the case.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

